# Depersonalization Treatment Article from Selfhacked



## DPFighter (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey I came across this article about treatment ideas for DPD and I didn't find any other posts about it. It has some good general info on things to try. I especially like his idea of trying the ICES device to stimulate limbic activity. Problem is that it's expensive to get one (like $430) and I don't think anyone has ever tried it for DP. And how would you even know where to place it on your head to hit the limbic area? It seems like a good idea if someone could figure out how to pull it off because theoretically you could stimulate the limbic brain and not the prefrontal cortex.

I don't think I've ever seen all these leading ideas for DPD treatment all listed together like this. Check it out

https://selfhacked.com/blog/depersonalization-its-causes-and-potential-solutions/


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

Great article; thanks for posting.

I really think people should consider a low-glutamate diet. Whenever I've eaten too much my DP symptoms have shot through the roof and I've felt totally disconnected from my body. Going gluten free is a huge step but also making sure you understand which foods are high in glutamate is helpful too.


----------



## RaRa (Sep 18, 2017)

I saw this article recently too. The ICES device also caught my attention, as did his Lectin Avoidance Diet, which I am rather weary of given I've tried so many different diet protocols to no avail. He definitely has a lot of interesting information on the disorder and theories. Modafinil sounds promising too. Will see if I can maybe implement some of his solutions.


----------

